# Running Question



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I've always noticed this, but it actually hurts today so I'm going to ask:


When running, does anyone get bruises on the tops of their feet - where the toes meet the foot? How about bruises on the balls of your feet?

It's probably just the way I'm running, which is why the balls of my feet bruise...but for the life of me I can't figure out why the TOPS of my feet bruise....

Little help? Grassy-ass.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Don't know, you may be fracturing your toes everytime you run somehow.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Hum....that's a possibility I didn't think of. I think I'm going to make an appointment with my podiatrist....because I just have no clue what's going on. 


Thanks for the thought though!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks Ken...I actually have orthodic inserts from my podiatrist. I had achilles tendinitous (sp?) during college, which has since subsided but I continue to wear them per doctors orders.

I run on all types of surfaces. I actually HATE running on treadmills, concrete, asphalt etc. Yesterday I ran 2.5 on dirt trails and 2.5 on the beach. 

The thing with the bruises on the tops of my feet, it's wear the toes/foot meets...And I've always gotten them. Just yesterday seemed a lot worse, so I decided to ask. It never hurts, just looks pretty bad. 

My husband thinks I curl my toes when I"m running...which could be true...who knows. I'll probably go to the doctors sometime to ask  

Interesting side note - I can't curl the toes on my left foot as far as the toes on my right foot....



I hate feet.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Ken...dear....you must think I am still blonde :lol: 

I did take the original inserts out. My feet are just stupid  Like I said, it doesn't hurt so I'm not too worried about it. It's just weird.


----------



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

Any chance you run without socks on?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Kate the custom fit running shoes are the answer
for anyone with foot problems. Just a 1/2 size difference in the shoes can also make a difference.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I hate feet too, they're so gross.

But I was thinking, is the bruising on the bottom in the same spot as the bruising on top? Maybe the bruise goes all the way through your foot. That might be a stupid assumption but I have no idea how feet work. Do you run on the balls of your feet? I do that and the balls of my feet usually hurt after a mile or so, so I've been trying to run on my whole foot and that makes my feet feel a lot better.

Good luck!


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

john77";p="67379 said:


> Any chance you run without socks on?


Nope, when I was little (like 5) I had athlete's foot and have since ALWAYS worn socks on my feet.



kwflatbed";p="67382 said:


> Kate the custom fit running shoes are the answer
> for anyone with foot problems. Just a 1/2 size difference in the shoes can also make a difference.


That's what my shoes now are. I spent over an hour with this one lady at the pro. shop...she was super helpful. I do love the shoes though!



badogg88";p="67384 said:


> I hate feet too, they're so gross.
> 
> But I was thinking, is the bruising on the bottom in the same spot as the bruising on top? Maybe the bruise goes all the way through your foot. That might be a stupid assumption but I have no idea how feet work. Do you run on the balls of your feet? I do that and the balls of my feet usually hurt after a mile or so, so I've been trying to run on my whole foot and that makes my feet feel a lot better.
> 
> Good luck!


I know I run on the balls of my feet. I used to be a sprinter, so it's a hard habit to break...but I'm trying. So the bruising on the bottom I know is from the way I run. The more I think about it (and the more my husband tells me he knows what is wrong), I probably curl my toes when I run, thus causing them to bruise somehow...Who knows. All I know is that it doesn't hurt, or affect my running...it's just weird.

Thank you all though!


----------

